# [Matériel] eth0 non détecter

## toto89

Je viens d'installer Gentoo et grub. Tout marche, mais rendu quand j'ai redémarré mon ordi, il ne trouve pas eth0, donc j'ai pas d'internet sur gentoo...

Mon ipconfig -a:

```
 lo        Link encap:Local Loopback 

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:57600 (56.2 KiB)  TX bytes:57600 (56.2 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4 

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

Alors que sous mon live CD de ubuntu il y a le eth0. (Quelqu'un peut me dire c'est quoi la et sit0 pour ma culture personnelle  :Smile: 

Sinon j'ai mon lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 1 IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 2 IDE (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7280

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 72a0

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)
```

Et mon lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

binfmt_misc            16012  1

rfcomm                 51360  0

l2cap                  31744  5 rfcomm

bluetooth              64644  4 rfcomm,l2cap

ppdev                  12296  0

lp                     16584  0

acpi_cpufreq            9860  1

cpufreq_userspace       6560  0

cpufreq_stats           9312  0

freq_table              7104  2 acpi_cpufreq,cpufreq_stats

cpufreq_powersave       3456  0

cpufreq_ondemand       10928  2

cpufreq_conservative    11272  0

video                  22920  0

tc1100_wmi             10632  0

sony_acpi               7704  0

sbs                    20928  0

pcc_acpi               19968  0

i2c_ec                  7808  1 sbs

i2c_core               29312  1 i2c_ec

hotkey                 14536  0

dev_acpi               17540  0

container               6656  0

button                  9888  0

battery                14088  0

asus_acpi              21924  0

ipv6                  334432  14

ac                      8328  0

af_packet              29452  2

snd_hda_intel          23452  0

snd_hda_codec         219392  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm_oss            57344  0

snd_mixer_oss          22784  1 snd_pcm_oss

sg                     44584  0

snd_usb_audio         100512  1

snd_usb_lib            23552  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_pcm               108168  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            34432  1 snd_usb_lib

snd_seq_device         12180  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_hwdep              14088  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_timer              31112  1 snd_pcm

snd                    79016  12 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep,snd_timer

tsdev                  11136  0

sk98lin               212572  0

soundcore              14112  1 snd

parport_pc             43560  1

hw_random               8616  0

parport                49932  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc

intel_agp              32704  1

sky2                   50436  0

pcspkr                  5248  0

shpchp                 49068  0

pci_hotplug            38912  1 shpchp

snd_page_alloc         13200  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

serio_raw              10244  0

floppy                 76648  0

psmouse                51088  0

evdev                  14592  1

squashfs               47208  1

loop                   20112  2

unionfs                85152  1

nls_cp437               8704  1

isofs                  43236  1

ehci_hcd               40456  0

uhci_hcd               30096  0

usbcore               167840  5 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

ide_generic             2944  0

ide_disk               21248  0

ide_cd                 39584  1

cdrom                  43816  1 ide_cd

jmicron                 6912  0 [permanent]

ahci                   24452  0

sd_mod                 25728  0

generic                 7428  0

ata_piix               13828  0

libata                 88984  2 ahci,ata_piix

scsi_mod              181424  4 sg,ahci,sd_mod,libata

thermal                19472  0

processor              38280  2 acpi_cpufreq,thermal

fan                     7432  0

vesafb                 11048  0

capability              7304  0

commoncap              10752  1 capability

vga16fb                16656  1

cfbcopyarea             5376  2 vesafb,vga16fb

vgastate               10368  1 vga16fb

cfbimgblt               4352  2 vesafb,vga16fb

cfbfillrect             6272  2 vesafb,vga16fb

fbcon                  45824  72

tileblit                4736  1 fbcon

font                   10240  1 fbcon

bitblit                 8064  1 fbcon

softcursor              3968  1 bitblit
```

J'ai deja essayer de compiler avec/sans SysKonnect Yukon2 support et/ou the New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support et l'autre SysKonnect aussi, bref j'ai essayer tout les combinaison possible avec ses 3 options...

le lsmod et le lspci est fait a partir du live CD de ubuntu, puisque sur gentoo, j'ai pas encore pu emerge les commande...

----------

## Ey

Si tu pouvais nous poster ton dmesg sous gentoo ca aiderait. De plus le lsmod il est sous gentoo ou sous ubuntu ?

----------

## toto89

le lsmod est sous ubuntu, mais comment je fait pour posté mon lsmod et mon dmesg sous gentoo, puisque j'ai pas internet? En chroot?

----------

## Ey

Non le chroot ne t'aportera rien. Par contre tu peux les envoyer dans un fichier que tu rouvre sous ubuntu pour les poster.

----------

## widan

 *toto89 wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un peut me dire c'est quoi la et sit0 pour ma culture personnelle

 

C'est des interfaces virtuelles, lo c'est le loopback (la machine elle-même, sans passer par un réseau physique), et sit0 c'est une interface pour les tunnels IPv6-over-IPv4.

 *toto89 wrote:*   

> Sinon j'ai mon lspci:
> 
> ```
> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)
> ```
> ...

 

Module sky2 normalement pour ce chipset (Yukon II).

----------

## toto89

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Non le chroot ne t'aportera rien. Par contre tu peux les envoyer dans un fichier que tu rouvre sous ubuntu pour les poster.

 

Comment je fais pour faire un copier coller en console? Sinon je dois tout recopier à la main? Je peux pas faire de lsmod sur gentoo, j'ai pas l'application pour... Sa me dit command not found...

 *Quote:*   

> Module sky2 normalement pour ce chipset (Yukon II).

 

J'ai pris ca du wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/ASUS_P5WDH il a la meme carte ethernet, puisque le wiki sur la DS4 est vraiment très sommaire...

----------

## Untux

 *toto89 wrote:*   

> Comment je fais pour faire un copier coller en console? Sinon je dois tout recopier à la main? 

 

Salut Toto89, extrait de d'un guide Debian

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X possède une fonctionnalité interne simple de copier-coller. Pour sélectionner le texte à copier, vous devez  cliquer puis déplacer la souris avec le bouton gauche. Cela devrait sélectionner le texte à copier, en supposant bien sûr que l'application en question supporte le copier-coller. Pour restituer le texte, vous n'avez qu'à cliquer avec le bouton du milieu dans une autre application X. Par exemple, vous recevez un courriel contenant une URL. Vous pouvez la sélectionner avec le bouton gauche et ensuite cliquer dans le champ ad hoc de votre butineur avec le bouton du milieu pour la recopier.
> 
> 

 

(C'est aussi valables pour les terminaux virtuels sous X).

Si tu n'es pas sous X, tu peux, par exemple, utiliser les fonctionnalités de GNU-Screen (emerge -pv app-misc/screen).

----------

## toto89

Merci, mais j'ai pas de souris...

De plus, j'ai pas internet donc je ne peux pas vraiment emerge -pv app-misc/screen...

----------

## Untux

Ah ha... la prochaine fois je lirai le fil complet avant de me parachuter comme ça. Alors bon courage !

Edit : Ceci dit, tu peux utiliser la redirection du shell et tee. Par exemple commande | tee fichier.txt

----------

## Ey

Tu vas dans le répertoire où tu veux enregistrer les logs (donc sur ton DD)  puis tu tapes :

```
$ dmesg > dmesg.log

$ lsmod > lsmod.log
```

Ensuite tu reboot et tu nous paste ces fichiers sur le forum.

----------

## titoucha

Ton interface fonctionne soit avec le module sk98lin ou le sky2, il faut que tu vérifies que tu les as compilés.

----------

## toto89

Desoler du contre temps mais voici mon dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #3 SMP Wed Sep 12 12:20:21 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

Command line: root=/dev/sda3

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee0000 - 000000007fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee3000 - 000000007fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fef0000 - 000000007ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6CA0, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT 7FEE3040, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: FACP 7FEE30C0, 0074 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: DSDT 7FEE3180, 49F4 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

ACPI: FACS 7FEE0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET 7FEE7CC0, 0038 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU       98)

ACPI: MCFG 7FEE7D40, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: APIC 7FEE7BC0, 0084 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEE7DC0, 015C (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEE8250, 0275 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20040311)

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007fee0000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007fee0000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   524000

On node 0 totalpages: 523903

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1560 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2383 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7108 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512796 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7ff00000:70100000)

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 37392 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 515179

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Detected 2133.333 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2060176k/2096000k available (3187k kernel code, 35436k reserved, 1827k data, 324k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4269.69 BogoMIPS (lpj=8539390)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 16666656

Detected 16.666 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4266.68 BogoMIPS (lpj=8533374)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz stepping 06

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=23

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

mtrr: corrected configuration.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf3fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xf4000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: f4000000-f5ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: 9000-afff

  MEM window: f8000000-f80fffff

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: f6000000-f7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 80000000-800fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 6291456 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEE81C0, 0087 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 2 throttling states)

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0781): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0781): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3320620AS, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

   current capacity is 625140335 sectors (320071 MB)

   native  capacity is 625142448 sectors (320072 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 625142448 sectors (320072 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=38913/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-724.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007

ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000031c100 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000031c180 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 19

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.11

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: 0x1F0 IDE port busy

PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #2:1@3f6 for device 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: DUMMY

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010170 ctl 0x0000000000010376 bmdma 0x000000000001f008 irq 15

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

scsi4 : ata_piix

scsi5 : ata_piix

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001d800 ctl 0x000000000001dc02 bmdma 0x000000000001e800 irq 19

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001e000 ctl 0x000000000001e402 bmdma 0x000000000001e808 irq 19

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.1 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.1 to 64

scsi6 : pata_jmicron

scsi7 : pata_jmicron

ata7: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x0000000000019000 ctl 0x0000000000019402 bmdma 0x000000000001a000 irq 16

ata8: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x0000000000019800 ctl 0x0000000000019c02 bmdma 0x000000000001a008 irq 16

ata7.00: ATAPI: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-18A1P, GL0C, max UDMA/66

ata7.01: Host Protected Area detected:

   current size: 156299375 sectors

   native size: 156301488 sectors

ata7.01: ATA-6: WDC WD800JB-00JJC0, 05.01C05, max UDMA/100

ata7.01: 156299375 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata7.01: Host Protected Area detected:

   current size: 156299375 sectors

   native size: 156301488 sectors

ata7.01: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            LITE-ON  DVDRW LH-18A1P   GL0C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

scsi 6:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD800JB-00JJ 05.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 6:0:1:0: [sda] 156299375 512-byte hardware sectors (80025 MB)

sd 6:0:1:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:1:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 6:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 6:0:1:0: [sda] 156299375 512-byte hardware sectors (80025 MB)

sd 6:0:1:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:1:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 6:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 6:0:1:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 6:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf8104000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf8105000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000c000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000c400

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000c800

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000cc00

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 101

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input3

coretemp coretemp.0: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

coretemp coretemp.1: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

Mobile IPv6

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

sit0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

NET: Registered protocol family 17

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 324k freed

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008116k
```

et mon msmod, mais je ne crois pas que c'est ce que a quoi vous vous attendendiez...

```
Module                  Size  Used by
```

C'est court...

Sinon ou est-ce que je trouve sk98lin ou le sky2? J'ai fait une petite recherche et j'ai vu que gentoo ne les supporte plus...

J'ai essayer aussi avec genkrnel mais genkernel ne veux pas marcher... de toutes facon je crois qu'a la main c'est toujours mieux...

----------

## titoucha

```
Device Drivers  ---> Network device support  ---> [*]   Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  ---> <M>   SysKonnect Yukon2 support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

 pour le module sky2 et 

```
<M>   Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (DEPRECATED)
```

 pour le module sk98lin

----------

## toto89

Je l'ai deja fait, je l'ai dit dans mon 1er poste...

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai deja essayer de compiler avec/sans SysKonnect Yukon2 support et/ou the New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support et l'autre SysKonnect aussi, bref j'ai essayer tout les combinaison possible avec ses 3 options... 

 

Merci quand meme

----------

## titoucha

De rien, je répondais au message du dessus où tu demandais où se trouvait les deux modules.   :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

Tes modules (que ce soit sky2 ou sk98lin), tu les as compilé en dur ou en module (quand tu as essayé)?

Si c'est en dur : il y a un problème, parce que ton dmesg n'y fait pas allusion. Il ne mentionne qu'un driver Ethernet Intel (qui n'est probablement pas le bon dans ton cas) :

```
Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2 

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation. 

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI 

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation 

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60. 
```

Si c'est en module, tu as un problème aussi : ton lsmod est vide (autrement dit, tous les modules de ton noyau ont été compilés en dur)

Je serais toi, je reprendrai la config. de ton noyau. de A à Z., et je réessaierais les modules que titoucha t'as indiqué.

Et ensuite, tu nous repostes lsmod + dmesg.

----------

## toto89

J'ai compiler en dur et en module mais je suis pas sur... mais j'ai aussi fait 

```
cp .config config 

 make mrproper 

 cp config .config 

 make oldconfig 

 make 

 mount /boot 

 make install && make modules_install
```

Que j'ai vu la: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-332982.html

Mais apres que j'ai relu la doc de gentoo j'ai vu que j'ai pas fait sa: 

```
cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

Je l'ai fait et la sa marche  :Smile: 

Sinon c'est quoi la difference entre compiler un module en dur ou en module... (compiler un module en module c'est melangeant...)

----------

## l_arbalette

 *toto89 wrote:*   

> (compiler un module en module c'est melangeant...)

 

Tu es Quebecquois, toi !

La différence, c'est que quand tu compiles en dur (* dans le menu de config), le "module" (mais c'est effectivement sans doute un abus de language dans ce cas) est intégré au noyau que tu lances avec grub ou lilo -> il fait partie du fichier /arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage

Alors que quand tu le compiles sous forme de module (M dans le menu de config), c'est un fichier séparé, qui faut appeler "manuellement" en le mettant dans le fichier /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Ce qui fait que tu as le choix de le charger ou pas....ça allège le fichier /arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage, qui, si je ne me trompes pas, est chargé entièrement en mémoire pour l'exécution....

Cela dit, si tu as l'intention d'appeler tous les modules que tu as compilés, autant les mettre directement en dur ! A moins qu'il y ait des subtilités que je n'ai pas encore comprises....

----------

## Deusexodus

J'ai eu le même problème que toi. Nouvelle installation j'ainstalle mon interface wifi, normal tout se passe bien jusqu'à ce que je réalise qu'elle était en eth0.  J'ai voulu aller trop vite et j'en ai oublié hotplug et coldplug (de très bon outils) j'ai décidé de ne pas les installer.

J'ai donc charger les modules de ma carte : 8139too qui est censé être le seul module cependant l'interface eth1 (snif) ne se crée qu'au chargement de 8139too et 8139cp. Je n'ai pas précisement vu qu'elle carte réseau tu avais (je lis trop souvent en diagonal) mais je pense que ma carte étant générique elle peux te donner une indication.

Ensuite un rc-update add hotplug boot (perso avant j'utilisais coldplug : vraiment trop efficace dans le live-cd)

Bonne chance. @+.

EDIT : un chroot te permettra d'installer coldplug ou hotplug et de les ajouter dans les rc.

----------

## F!nTcH

Otez-moi d'un doute ... on est pas forcément obligé de remplir /etc/autoload.d/kernel-2.6 quand on a installé udev ?

Et il me semble qu'udev est plus performant que hotplug nan ?

----------

## Deusexodus

Probablement en le configurant (et la je sais pas comment on fait) parce que sous Gentoo Udev sert pour le fond mais les modules s'ils ne sont pas dans l'autoload il ne sont pas chargé et ça limite fortement.

Mais pourquoi pas, j'avais l'impression que hotplug servait un peut comme udev et pour moi marchait mieux. Maintenant je ne suis pas expert.

@+.

----------

## F!nTcH

J'te reconfirmerai ça, mais mon fglrx et mon quickcam, je les ai jamais foutu là dedans, et je suis sûr qu'ils sont pas compilé dans le kernel ... et il me semble bien que c'est au lancement d'Udev qu'ils sont chargés, quand udev fait le tour du proprio sur ma machine  :Cool: 

A voir ... je sais plus trop, et j'arrive pas à remonter dans tty1 pour voir... Et y'a pas de logs pour udev manifestement ...

----------

## yoyo

Attention à la méprise : udev et hotplug n'ont pas du tout le même rôle et de fait ne sont pas comparables.  :Wink: 

- hotplug comme son nom l'indique agit lors d'un branchement "à chaud" (c'est-à-dire une fois le système lancé contrairement à coldplug qui agit au lancement du système) : il détecte le matériel connecté et charge les modules associés (si existant et si nécessaire).

- udev lui remplace (avantageusement) feu devfs et s'occupe de "peupler" les fichiers "device" (qui se trouvent dans "/dev"). Il est donc appelé au démarrage du système : c'est lui qui crée les "/dev/sdxy" et "/dev/hdzt" correspondants aux partitions du système. Impossible de charger un module dans "/lib/modules" si le système ne peut pas accéder à la partition le contenant.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Il est ensuite appelé par hotplug lors du branchement "à chaud" d'un périphérique afin de créer le fichier "device" permettant d'y accéder.

C'est aussi grâce à lui que tu peux définir tes propres fichiers devices, comme "/dev/cle_usb", "/dev/rt2500" etc. en spécifiant les règles adéquates. Bien pratique pour fixer un point de montage ou une interface réseau par exemple.  :Wink: 

Pour en revenir au problème de chargement de modules au démarrage, deux solutions existent : le fichier "/etc/autoload.d/kernel-2.6" qui permet de ne charger que les modules désirés ou "coldplug" qui charge par défaut tous les modules du système (il existe peut-être une blacklist pour ne pa scharger certains modules).

Attention également, certains initscripts chargent et déchargent automatiquement leurs modules associés; je pense par exemple à alsasound, iptables, sensors etc.

Enjoy !

PS : certaines choses sont probablement un peu approximatives et/ou obsolètes (notamment les explications concernant coldplug) mais la trame doit y être.

----------

## F!nTcH

Oui, ok ...

Alors pourquoi depuis la version 2.6 du kernel (et lors des migrations Sarge => Etch), Debian exige la purge de hotplug au profit d'udev ?

Et pourquoi sans hotplug sur mon système, quand je branche une clé, elle est bien reconnue, et ma webcam (compilée en module) se charge automatiquement ?

Y'a des trucs que je maitrise vraiment pas là ...

EDIT : précision :

 *Quote:*   

> [ Results for search key : hotplug ]
> 
> [ Applications found : 2 ]
> 
> *  sys-apps/hotplug
> ...

 

----------

## l_arbalette

j'ai pas hotplug, et mes clés USB sont également reconnues automatiquement. C'est udev qui prend ça en charge, relayé ensuite, en tout cas chez moi, par des gestionnaires de montage genre gnome_volume_manager ou le même sous KDE.

----------

## F!nTcH

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> j'ai pas hotplug, et mes clés USB sont également reconnues automatiquement. C'est udev qui prend ça en charge, relayé ensuite, en tout cas chez moi, par des gestionnaires de montage genre gnome_volume_manager ou le même sous KDE.

 

Oui voila ... après moi KDE se démerde à me monter les périph de masse, et pour la cam, c'est l'appli qui se démerde .. mais sorti de udev, j'ai rien de spécial ...

Dans mon idée, udev était le descendant de hotplug (et l'est toujours jusqu'à ce qu'on me prouve le contraire)("descendant" dans le sens "remplaçant", comme OSS et ALSA ...).

----------

## yoyo

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

>  *@ wrote:*   j'ai pas hotplug, et mes clés USB sont également reconnues automatiquement. C'est udev qui prend ça en charge, relayé ensuite, en tout cas chez moi, par des gestionnaires de montage genre gnome_volume_manager ou le même sous KDE. 
> 
> Oui voila ... après moi KDE se démerde à me monter les périph de masse, et pour la cam, c'est l'appli qui se démerde .. mais sorti de udev, j'ai rien de spécial ...
> 
> Dans mon idée, udev était le descendant de hotplug (et l'est toujours jusqu'à ce qu'on me prouve le contraire)("descendant" dans le sens "remplaçant", comme OSS et ALSA ...).

 @l_arbalette : hotplug est intégré dans ton noyau amha ...

@F!nTcH : udev ("userspace /dev") est le successeur de devfs ("device file system") et son rôle est "simplement de peupler "/dev". Quant à hotplug, son rôle est de charger le module approprié au périphérique branché à chaud.

Les explications détaillées : http://casteyde.christian.free.fr/system/linux/guide/online/c7287.html

Enjoy !

----------

## F!nTcH

Mais alors, si j'ai pas hotplug qui me charge mes drivers automatiquement ??

----------

## mardi_soir

la faute du titre me pique les yeux, merci de la corriger.

----------

## Deusexodus

Je suis d'accord avec toi, et c'est inadmissible. Il n'a pas mis de point l'analphabète !  :Razz: . C'est pas une faute horrible non plus  :Very Happy: .

----------

## yoyo

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> Mais alors, si j'ai pas hotplug qui me charge mes drivers automatiquement ??

  *yoyo wrote:*   

> @l_arbalette : hotplug est intégré dans ton noyau amha ... 

 De mémoire, tu as une option hotplug dans le noyau et/ou un truc du genre "chargement automatique des modules" en anglais.

 *mardi_soir wrote:*   

> la faute du titre me pique les yeux, merci de la corriger. *Deusexodus wrote:*   Je suis d'accord avec toi, et c'est inadmissible. Il n'a pas mis de point l'analphabète ! . C'est pas une faute horrible non plus . 

 Amha, mardi_soir parle plutôt d'un problème de conjugaison : "[Matériel] eth0 non détecter". Perso, j'aurai mis : "[Matériel] eth0 non détecté" (et peut-être même un "résolu").  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

----------

## l_arbalette

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> De mémoire, tu as une option hotplug dans le noyau et/ou un truc du genre "chargement automatique des modules" en anglais.

 

Est-ce que ça veut dire que si je décoche cette option du noyau (qui doit être cochée par défaut chez moi, vu que je n'ai rien fait de particulier pour que ça marche), je serais obligé de rajouter les modules du style usb-storage dans le fichier /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ?

----------

## yoyo

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   De mémoire, tu as une option hotplug dans le noyau et/ou un truc du genre "chargement automatique des modules" en anglais. 
> 
> Est-ce que ça veut dire que si je décoche cette option du noyau (qui doit être cochée par défaut chez moi, vu que je n'ai rien fait de particulier pour que ça marche), je serais obligé de rajouter les modules du style usb-storage dans le fichier /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ?

 Je n'ai jamais fait le test mais je dirai que oui (assure-toi de bien inclure tous les modules nécessaires au démarrage de ta machine.

Maintenant et en creusant un peu plus grâce à ce thread j'en vient à me poser des questions sur le chargement automatique des modules : le rôle de démon hotplug et du "module autoload" du kernel n'est-il pas identique ?? Je veux dire : est-ce qu'ils font double-emploi ?? Et sinon, qu'est-ce qui les différencie ??

Si une âme charitable passe dans le coin ...   :Wink: 

Enjoy !

----------

## kwenspc

Autoload c'est pas lorsque le kernel boot (le périf à été inséré à froid) et hotplug c'est lorsqu'on a déjà booté et qu'on insère un périphérique "à  chaud" ?

Fin c'est une supposition, je dis ptet des conneries.

----------

## F!nTcH

 *Quote:*   

> Amha, mardi_soir parle plutôt d'un problème de conjugaison : "[Matériel] eth0 non détecter". Perso, j'aurai mis : "[Matériel] eth0 non détecté" (et peut-être même un "résolu"). 

 

Finalement la faute y est toujours ...   :Rolling Eyes:  'Va falloir intervenir au couteau suisse !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Deusexodus

 *Quote:*   

> Amha, mardi_soir parle plutôt d'un problème de conjugaison : "[Matériel] eth0 non détecter". Perso, j'aurai mis : "[Matériel] eth0 non détecté" (et peut-être même un "résolu").  

 

J'avais compris mais bon je ne me suis pas choqué outre mesure de cette erreur. J'ai tenté un petit trait d'humour qui est passé très ras-le-hardware. --->[]

@+

----------

